# Pouch and band tying string



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The forum is like having your own personal consumer reports on slingshots. Well if I'm going to continue shooting slingshots I need to be able to keep them maintained. I would like to know what type of string and if one brand is better than another for tying bands. Not asking for trade secrets, just a good quality string. Thanks for your help


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Waxed string is good. You can find it at leather shops or shoe repair places. Also available sometimes at craft stores like Joanne's and Michaels.

Also butchers twine or string as they call it is often used. Many folks use plain ole regular cotton string. You can dab a small tiny amount of fingernail polish on the knot to hold it if you want. But honestly all those will work fine.

(I went ahead and deleted your multiple postings of same topic for ya, no prob)


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I take my old bands that have tears and cut them into strips and use them for tie downs and they work great


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't use the rubber strip method to save my life. After carefully trying many different things I found #3 cotton crochet thread and a constrictor knot is fast, easy and holds very well. I shoot hours a day (I'm retired) and never had a slip yet with #3 crochet thread. 
Constrictor knot instructions can be found on YouTube, watch several and pick your favorite way to tie.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I had been using chalk line string @ Home Depot the brand being Irwin. But like HD regularly does they, discontinued a good product for getting a lesser quality product for 2 cents cheaper. I don't like the Dewalt string.

Therefore, Michaels has a real good string. It's brand name is Patons. It comes in a few colors and white and black. It is thin like a chalk line, I forget the millimeters, perhaps like a #3.

The best part. For 300 feet it is *less than 5 bucks* and Michael's *often has the 40% off for one item*. Which makes it a better deal than the chalk line string I really like.

One thing about the Patons string. I am not crazy that it is a loosely wound spool like yarn. I respool it onto an empty plastic wrap tube (or the like) by putting a phillips screwdriver handle with some paper towel around it (to make it snug) into the hole. Then insert the bit end into my screwdriver and the respooling begins.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

If you're looking for cheap, down and dirty, the pull string from big pet food bags works great.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been using some old Kevlar fishing line but I think it is cutting the bands. It was a braided line and rough so I think is was cutting like sandpaper. Going to try some waxed floss next.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been using paracord guts lately. The individual strands are light, super strong and non-abrasive. A couple touches with a soldering iron will keep your knot permanently in place.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used many items for tying pouches...I like party animal balloons..I think there is a video I made how to

tie tube sets...using a wrap method.....Charles posted how to attach bands to a ring shooter no tie's...

That seems to work pretty well.. I have gotten over 300 shots before any band breaks......

You will find many applications in the Bands & tube section~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I also have been using paracord guts lately then I take a lighter the the ends so they hold but dnt burn your bands just enough to round the end


----------

